# AUFRUF: 1. Advents Pizzaplauder



## Coffee (18. November 2004)

hallo ihr ;-)

Weihnachten steht dicht vor der türe. und ich will nicht verpassen mit euch auf die vorweihnachtliche zeit anzustossen ;-) umd diese zeit beginnend zu feiern, beraume ich für den 3. Dezember. (freitag) einen offizielen 1. Advent Pizzaplauder an   

*Wann:   Freitag 3. Dezember

Wo:       Vecchia osteria

Zeit:      19 Uhr


Kleiderordnung: Weihnachtsmänner und frauen, engel, ruten, schneemänner oä. wer demensprechend kommt, den geb ich einen aus   * 







bitte hier reinkommen wer kommt, wegen der reservierung.

grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (18. November 2004)

Ich ähm ... tja .... ich komm mit Ruth ... äh Rute   

Danke für die Vorlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (18. November 2004)

na wo es Pizza gibt bin ich nicht weit


----------



## Mr.Chili (18. November 2004)

es gibt was umer sünst, da muß i hie


----------



## Coffee (18. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt was umer sünst, da muß i hie




aber nur wer im weihnachtsoutfit kommt ;-)

coffee


----------



## FuzzyLogic (18. November 2004)




----------



## Mr.Chili (18. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> aber nur wer im weihnachtsoutfit kommt ;-)coffee



wenn ich meine Weihnachtsspinningkurse im Weihnachtsoutfit halte is das wohl ein Kinderspiel


----------



## Altitude (18. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich meine Weihnachtsspinningkurse im Weihnachtsoutfit halte is das wohl ein Kinderspiel



komst Du wieder als "Pink-Santa"


----------



## Coffee (18. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> komst Du wieder als "Pink-Santa"




wenn du rudi spielst macht er das sicher *gg*

coffee


----------



## karstenenh (18. November 2004)

Sehr schöne Idee coffee,

wenn mir jetzt noch einer verrät, wo das Vecchia osteria sich befindet,   komme ich auch, sehr gern sogar.   

Karsten


----------



## Coffee (18. November 2004)

Hi,

Adresse: Nürnberg / Rückertstr. 14 / Eingang Rieterstr. 9  
Küche: Italienisch 
Gastro-Art: Gaststätte / Pizzeria 
Plätze: Gastraum 
Öffnungszeiten: 11.30 - 14.00 Uhr und 17.30 - 00.30 Uhr, Sa. und So. 12.00 - 14.30 Uhr 


;-)

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (18. November 2004)

@karstenenh

Tomac bietet dir bestimmt auch seine Köstlichkeiten an  
Das macht gesund *lachweg*


----------



## showman (18. November 2004)

Gruß Showman & Girl


----------



## karstenenh (18. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @karstenenh
> 
> Tomac bietet dir bestimmt auch seine Köstlichkeiten an
> Das macht gesund *lachweg*




Die Zusammenhänge überblicke ich ja noch nicht, aber wenn Du meinst, daß es meinen Achillessehnchen helfen könnt, laß ich mir gern auch von Tomac eine Köstlichkeit anbieten 

Die Pizza selber hilft doch aber auch, oder?


----------



## Catweazl (18. November 2004)

Schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen. 
Bin da aber schon auf Malle.


----------



## Altitude (18. November 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pizza selber hilft doch aber auch, oder?



in Verbindung mit Tomac-Köstlichkeiten weckt se Dode auf...


----------



## blacksurf (18. November 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zusammenhänge überblicke ich ja noch nicht, aber wenn Du meinst, daß es meinen Achillessehnchen helfen könnt, laß ich mir gern auch von Tomac eine Köstlichkeit anbieten
> 
> Die Pizza selber hilft doch aber auch, oder?




Macht nix..
Du wirst Innerlich weihnachtlich erleuchten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (18. November 2004)

Hab wie immer Spätschicht, aber diesmal versuche ich mal ob ich den wegtauschen kann, möchte schon auch mal wieder kommen, nachdem dieses Jahr schon kaum was mit Touren lief!!

Ciao


----------



## aprillaprill (18. November 2004)

hängen euch die pizzas net langsahm zum halz raus


----------



## TortureKing (18. November 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> hängen euch die pizzas net langsahm zum halz raus


nöh die schmeggen siemlich gut ... kohm doch auch mahl


----------



## Coffee (19. November 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> hängen euch die pizzas net langsahm zum halz raus



nö, aber den nichtmitessern steigt es wohl langsam zu kopf   






coffee


----------



## subbnkaschber (19. November 2004)

sorry ...
an dem abend gibt die firma einen aus und anwesenheit wird erwartet


----------



## karstenenh (19. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Macht nix..
> Du wirst Innerlich weihnachtlich erleuchten





			
				Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> in Verbindung mit Tomac-Köstlichkeiten weckt se Dode auf...



Oh weh, oh weh, weihnachtliches erleuchten und Totenauferweckung. Da MUSS die Sehne ja dann wieder funzen. Aber mein Gaumen macht mir Sorgen. Der streikt doch schon bei gewöhnlichem Chili con carne. Gibt es die Pizzen auch ohne tomac-Köstlichkeiten?


----------



## Coffee (19. November 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Oh weh, oh weh, weihnachtliches erleuchten und Totenauferweckung. Da MUSS die Sehne ja dann wieder funzen. Aber mein Gaumen macht mir Sorgen. Der streikt doch schon bei gewöhnlichem Chili con carne. Gibt es die Pizzen auch ohne tomac-Köstlichkeiten?




wir können dir auch chillische wadensehenwickel machen ;-))


coffee


----------



## Frazer (19. November 2004)

bin dabei


----------



## karstenenh (19. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wir können dir auch chillische wadensehenwickel machen ;-))
> coffee



Das wird ja immer besser   Also wenn das nicht hilft, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Ihr bekommt mich ganz sicher gesund   
Fühle mich ja allein durch die lieben Vorschläge schon viel besser


----------



## mox (19. November 2004)

wahrscheinlich bin ich auch dabei   

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich im Weihnachts-Outfit komme,
weil ich will ja nicht, dass Coffee arm wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (19. November 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich bin ich auch dabei
> 
> Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich im Weihnachts-Outfit komme,
> weil ich will ja nicht, dass Coffee arm wird




keine sorge ;-) ich habe ja gesagt das ich "einen" ausgebe. also nciht das ganze essen. sondern eben einekleine überraschung ;-))

grüße coffee

.S. willst du eigentlich die reifen noch evtl.?


----------



## mox (19. November 2004)

So ein Mist,
ich habe gerade erfahren, dass ich am 1.Advent leider auf Familienfeier muss,
da feiern wir nen B-Day nach.
Daher werde ich da wahrscheinlich nicht dabei sein 

Mit den Reifen ist das sone Sache, Alti musste mir ja unbedingt Tubeless in den Kopf setzen.
Aber ich glaub Tubeless wäre mir fast zu teuer, lass mich nochn bisl drüber nachdenken, wenn du sie allerdings anderweitig verkaufen willst (wenns dir drigend ist) dann machs


----------



## Beelzebub (20. November 2004)

ich sag schon mal zu


----------



## Coffee (22. November 2004)

hallo weihnachtsfranken ;-)

nachdem ich nicht weis, ob wir uns dann vor dem 24 nochmal sehen, würde ich folgendes zum pizzaplauder vorschlagen ;-)

*Wir wichteln  * 

was ist wichtel?

jeder bringt eine kleinigkeit mit (bis 5,- ) natürlich verpackt, so das man nciht gleich sieht was drin ist. ich bringe einen sack mit    ja nicht so einen sondern einen wo die kleinigkeiten platz haben. dann werden die päckchen nummeriert und jeder  darf dann eine nummer ziehen   verstanden? also jeder der was mitbringt, geht auch mit etwas nach hause ;-))

grüße offee


----------



## Altitude (22. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> *Wir wichteln  *



Geil, des hab ich des letzte Mal als 15järiger gmacht...
  

Bikespezifisch???


----------



## TortureKing (22. November 2004)

au ja


----------



## showman (22. November 2004)

Gruß Showman

PS: Aber nur Bikesachen


----------



## TortureKing (22. November 2004)

Bikesachen für 5 Euro ....


----------



## sunflower (22. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Bikesachen für 5 Euro ....


Hmm... Nen Ersatzschlauch, ne Klingel (als Rentnerschreck), ein Pukyfähnchen (nicht für's frazerlein, der hat schon eins), Speichenreflektoren (damit die Bikes endlich mal sicher werden), ne kleine Tröte (damit die Kinder was zu spielen haben)...  Also da würde man schon was finden...   

Aber coole Idee... Mal schaun, ob ich's schaff...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (22. November 2004)

für ne pukyfahne reichn 5 nimmer


----------



## sunflower (22. November 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> für ne pukyfahne reichn 5 nimmer


Hab 2,90 gezahlt...


----------



## Beelzebub (22. November 2004)

das war aber die kleine fürs schutzblech vorne


----------



## mox (22. November 2004)

och mannooooo    
ich hätte auch gerne gewichtelt *gg*

aber vielleicht das nächste mal


----------



## blacksurf (22. November 2004)

fangt ihr jetzt an zu kniefiesln  
Also  da kann einem ja der Rumwichtl-Spass vergehen
Schaltet einfach eure Gehirnzellen an. Pasta!

und wichteln soll ja Überraschung sein eigentlich...
also ....Stillschweigen..und einfach machen!

Blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (23. November 2004)

eurer kreativen phantasieen sind keine grenzen gesetzt. also strengt euch an    und vorallem plappert es nicht aus !!!

*noch eine kleine einpack bedingung ;-)*

jeder verpackt sein wichtelgeschenk in normales Zeitungspapier. und jeder muss einen kleine tipp hineinschreiben von wem es ist. anschließend muss dann geraten werden 


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (23. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> eurer kreativen phantasieen sind keine grenzen gesetzt. also strengt euch an    und vorallem plappert es nicht aus !!!
> 
> *noch eine kleine einpack bedingung ;-)*
> 
> ...



etz Übertreibs net...


----------



## Coffee (23. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> etz Übertreibs net...



du willst mir doch damit nciht etwa sagen, das du dir deswegen extra ne zeitung kaufen müsstest *lachwech*


coffee


----------



## Altitude (23. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> du willst mir doch damit nciht etwa sagen, das du dir deswegen extra ne zeitung kaufen müsstest *lachwech*
> 
> 
> coffee



ne, aber wenn ich des Gschenk im Playboy einpack...weiß doch jeder von wems ist...


----------



## TortureKing (23. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ne, aber wenn ich des Gschenk im Playboy einpack...weiß doch jeder von wems ist...



Bitte in die Bilder von Shannon


----------



## Coffee (23. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ne, aber wenn ich des Gschenk im Playboy einpack...weiß doch jeder von wems ist...




ich schrieb zeitungspapier nicht hochglanzmagazin   

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (23. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich schrieb zeitungspapier nicht hochglanzmagazin
> 
> coffee



Ob die Zeitschrift bei Alti nicht evtl. doch schon "gaaaanz leichte" Knitter hat  ?!?


----------



## mox (24. November 2004)

Nicht nur knitter *duckundwegrenn*


----------



## Mr.Chili (24. November 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur knitter *duckundwegrenn*



Der Junge wird ja richtig gut


----------



## Altitude (24. November 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur knitter *duckundwegrenn*



Jepp, aber erst nachdem Du ihn Dir ausgeliehen hattest...  

@Tomac
Is die goude Fädder Schule


----------



## Frazer (25. November 2004)

@all


ich muss leider absagen, geh an dem Wochenende a bissl zum Skifahren   

Euch aber trotzdem viel Spass beim Pizzafuttern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (25. November 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss leider absagen, geh an dem Wochenende a bissl zum Skifahren   Euch aber trotzdem viel Spass beim Pizzafuttern...



Richtig so Frazer Punkten un nochmal Punkten.


----------



## nutallabrot (25. November 2004)

ich komm auch   

dann kann ich Beelze auch mal seine CDs wiedergeben und dem Alti die Gabel abnehmen, dem TK das Innenlager von manic und Fuzzy den Rahmen auch von manic. Hach wird da wieder fröhlich geschachert...ja ist denn schon Weihnachten?


----------



## biker-wug (26. November 2004)

JUHUUUU  , es klappt, ich kann auch mal wieder mitkommen, hab meinen dienst auf eine FRÜHSCHICHT gedreht!!      


@Beelzebub: Fahrgemeinschaft?? Ich schick dir ne E-Mail!


----------



## blacksurf (30. November 2004)

so....nur noch 3 Tage bis Weihnachten


----------



## showman (30. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> so....nur noch 3 Tage bis Weihnachten


Bei mir war heut schon Weihnachten   

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (30. November 2004)

wie, wo, was ???
Hast du wieder ein neues Spielzeug  ????


----------



## Beelzebub (30. November 2004)

showman hat sicher heute seine hayes bekommen


----------



## Altitude (1. Dezember 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> dem Alti die Gabel abnehmen



ish weiß noch nicht 100%ig ob isch komm...


----------



## nutallabrot (1. Dezember 2004)

wenn nicht komm ich halt mal so bei dir vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (1. Dezember 2004)

hallöchen,

also tisch ist reserviert für 19 uhr in der vecchia osteria wie immer ;-))


FREITAG 3.12.


vergesst eure geschenke und euer weuhnachtliches outfit nicht *gg*


coffee


----------



## showman (1. Dezember 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> showman hat sicher heute seine hayes bekommen


Bingo   Endlich kann ich mit den Scott mal anhalten wo ICH es will   

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (1. Dezember 2004)

aaaaah Bremsen als Nikolausi!


----------



## mox (1. Dezember 2004)

Ich komme doch!!
und mein Geschenk hab ich auch schon gekauft, ist bestimmt das beste von allen


----------



## Mr.Chili (2. Dezember 2004)

Es kommt wieder wie´s kommen muß.

Ich schaffs morgen nich. Sorry Leute

manchmal is es echt zum  :kotz:


----------



## mox (2. Dezember 2004)

naja macht ja nix  
ich nehm dann deine Schuhe   

Nein nurn Scherz natürlich bin ich am   
Schade dass du nicht kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (2. Dezember 2004)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo genau diese Pizzaria ist?
Der Name sagt mir nämlich überhaupt nichts und ich will ja morgen auch da sein


----------



## blacksurf (2. Dezember 2004)

Rieterstraße, Nähe Nordklinikum!


----------



## blacksurf (2. Dezember 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt wieder wie´s kommen muß.
> 
> Ich schaffs morgen nich. Sorry Leute
> 
> manchmal is es echt zum  :kotz:




oooch schade....
wollte mir die Fitnessschimpfe mal wieder live abholen  
vom Capitän,)


----------



## mox (2. Dezember 2004)

Ui, wie komm ich denn da hin?
kann mich vielleicht jemand mitnehmen?
oder wenigstens heimfahren?


----------



## showman (2. Dezember 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, wie komm ich denn da hin?
> kann mich vielleicht jemand mitnehmen?
> oder wenigstens heimfahren?


Wo wohnst denn? @ blacksurf, soll ich dich auch abholen?

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (2. Dezember 2004)

@showman: 
uiii, das wäre toll - gerne
Danke


----------



## mox (2. Dezember 2004)

in Oberfürberg,
Carl-Spitzweg Straße!!


----------



## Coffee (3. Dezember 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> in Oberfürberg,
> Carl-Spitzweg Straße!!




wo issn das *gg* irgendwo richtung fürth oder? beschreib mal näher.


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (3. Dezember 2004)

Oberführberg, ist gleich hinter Fürth, da kommt man über die Tangente hin..


----------



## mox (3. Dezember 2004)

Genau, bei der Südwestangente gibts ne Ausfahrt nach Oberfürberg,
wenn man von Nürnberg kommt nach dieser Ausfahrt einfach links abbiegen
und bei der anschließenden Kreuzung einfach links auf "Am Europakanal" einbiegen.
Dann geht da eine Straße so ca. 600-700m hinter dann kommt eine Linkkurve und dann bei der ersten richtigen Straße gehts rechts rein, dann ist man in der Carl-Spitzweg-Straße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (3. Dezember 2004)

freu mich schon     komme kurz vor 20uhr da ich meine süsse noch vom bahnhof abhole.
biker-wug und geschenk kommen auch mit


----------



## Coffee (3. Dezember 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, bei der Südwestangente gibts ne Ausfahrt nach Oberfürberg,
> wenn man von Nürnberg kommt nach dieser Ausfahrt einfach links abbiegen
> und bei der anschließenden Kreuzung einfach links auf "Am Europakanal" einbiegen.
> Dann geht da eine Straße so ca. 600-700m hinter dann kommt eine Linkkurve und dann bei der ersten richtigen Straße gehts rechts rein, dann ist man in der Carl-Spitzweg-Straße




senden sie mir bitte per pm die genauen koordinaten wo ich sie um kurz nach 18 uhr einladen kann.

grüße coffee


----------



## nutallabrot (3. Dezember 2004)

ich *hoffe *mal, daß ich auch kommen kann und mich hier von der Arbeit loseisen kann. Jedenfalls wirds bei mir dann auch eher 20 als 19Uhr   

@Torture: Kannst du bitte das Innenlager mitbringen?


----------



## TortureKing (3. Dezember 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> @Torture: Kannst du bitte das Innenlager mitbringen?



Na das liegt schon seit 2 Wochen in meinem Rucksack und wird überall mit hin genommen


----------



## mox (3. Dezember 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> senden sie mir bitte per pm die genauen koordinaten wo ich sie um kurz nach 18 uhr einladen kann.
> 
> grüße coffee




Sie haben Post


----------



## mox (4. Dezember 2004)

Echt toller Abend!!
Habe viel gelacht, keiner hat geweint (außer vielleicht vor Lachen)

Die Geschenke waren auch Super, jetzt kann ich endlich meine Kette mal schön schmieren, die wird sich freuen!!

Die Geschichten von Harry waren das beste am ganzen Abend,
ich glaub, das werd ich mein Leben lang nicht vergessen


----------



## Coffee (4. Dezember 2004)

hallo ihr,

ja ja, gestern haben wir mal wieder fürs leben gelernt. und am wichtigsten, udn hier wird mir jeder teilnehmer zustimmen, wird der fahrtechnikkurs bei harry sein   

mir sind übrigens an anlehnung an das wichtige gespräch *piep* ein paar ideen gekommen. ausführung natürlich nur live.


grüße coffee

P.S. ich stink vielelicht nach knobi


----------



## blacksurf (4. Dezember 2004)

ja war ein supertoller Abend...selten so gelacht 
@Harry: freue mich aufs Biketraining *g*

@all war wieder ein super Pizzaplauderer mit Euch allen


----------



## karstenenh (4. Dezember 2004)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Hab mich sehr wohl gefühlt und ganz nebenbei noch einen empfehlenswerten Italiener kennengelernt. 

Habt vielen Dank für die freundliche Aufnahme in Euren Kreis   

Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (6. Dezember 2004)

hallo,

auch mir hat das nach 3 wochen bikeabstinenz sehr gut getan. das war richtig fut für die seele. 

für das fahrtechnikseminar sollten wir den kommenden sonntag festhalten. so gegen 13.00 uhr am steinbrüchle. ich muß nur noch abklären, ob das bei mir auch wirklich geht.

ciao harry


----------



## Coffee (6. Dezember 2004)

@ fuzzy,

ich habe noch DEIN wichtelgeschenk für dich ;-) vielelicht knanst du es mal auf dem nachhauseweg mitnehmen?   

@ harry
kommenden sonntag, habe ich leider keine zeit. da steht um 13 uhr bei mir gansessen am programm  


grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (6. Dezember 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> auch mir hat das nach 3 wochen bikeabstinenz sehr gut getan. das war richtig fut für die seele.
> 
> ...




Harry viele sind am Samstag ja in München Isartrailen, vielleicht nehmen wir einen Termin der nicht ganz so kurzfristig ist, damit viele dabei sein können.


----------



## Altitude (6. Dezember 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> auch mir hat das nach 3 wochen bikeabstinenz sehr gut getan. das war richtig fut für die seele.
> 
> ...



a) bin isch bei der Oma

b) was steht denn so auf den "Lehrplan", sind besondere Kenntnisse vorausgesetzt?


----------



## TortureKing (6. Dezember 2004)

@ Harry, eine Woche später wäre evtl. besser .... das ist ja was viele besuchen wollen und da wäre ne längere Vorplanung vieleicht besser .... auch hat sich gezeigt das meist der Sa. idealer ist


----------



## harry kroll (6. Dezember 2004)

also, dann lassen wir das am kommenden wochenende. für nächstes wochenende 18.12. und 19.12. muß ich erst mal schauen wie es bei mir ausschaut.

aber ich melde mich.

ciao harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

